# "Long Vehicle" Plates?



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a random question that has just popped into my mind.....

When I connect my 16' low loader to the back of my 32' RV am I into the realms of a "long vehicle" and do I need to display an appropriate sign on the back end?

Perhaps a stupid question but I'd be interested in your thoughts.....

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Paul

Not too sure on the legal requirements but I think it would be a good idea to have a warning for safety reasons

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Just had a quick search around and found This
By the look of it the answer is yes you do need to have the signs on mate, as your total length is better than 14.5 meters and the requirement for signage appears to be "over 13 meters", better to get them on anyway I would think.....

Hope this helps

Keith

Ps. Are we going to see you next week matey? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info mate.

Not quite sure when I'm picking the RV up yet, or which side of the country I'll be coming up when I do - it depends upon if I need to pick up some stuff from the North East or not.

I'll let you know.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Paul

I had a "long vehicle" magnetic plate made for my toad. I believe it is now out of date, as trailers towed by vehicles over 7.5 tons should carry two rectangular reflective plates, as seen on all artics etc., not a "long vehicle" sign. But I don't think I'll change it yet. I have found, since using it, that I get much more flashing to pull in after overtaking from truck drivers since i started using it, which is a clear benefit. Had it made by a local sign maker.

Des


----------

